

Beware of the Subway investor (Franchise vs. Startup) - funkymusic
http://www.expresslaneventures.com/post/85805734010/beware-of-the-subway-investor-franchise-vs-startup

======
ewinters123
Warning signs should include: "Have they already invested in a Subway
franchise"

